# looking for the right f1 puppy



## jayne

Hi. I am new to the site. I am needing assistance in finding the right puppy from a reputable breeder. I live in cumbria and dont mind travelling but not to the other end of the country! Can anyone of you lovely people help me?
Thanks


----------



## Tinman

Welcome - how exciting for you!
several breeders can be recommended, I don't know any in Cumbria but there is
Anzil in liverpool, charmilla cockapo (West Yorkshire - I have personal experience with this breeder and can highly recommend) 
Good luck


----------



## dsnth

Hi We got Watson from ANthony - Anzil Cockapoos, I can't recommend him highly enough.
We worth looking at his website & giving him a call. 
Watson is just a lovely, lively puppy who loves every person & dog he meets, we get so many comments about him. 
There are a few others on here who have Anzil pups/dogs I am sure they would all recommend Anthony too.
Good luck & happy looking


----------



## Linda Simpson

Hi We got Remi from Anthony - Anzil Cockapoos, We can't recommend him highly enough.


----------



## Del17

Ditto! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayne

Thanks guys. We are really excited. We have been in touch with a breeder in yorkshire called beaushandel. Has any one heard of them?


----------



## wilfiboy

I live not far away and haven't heard of them, maybe they've only branched out into breeding cockapoos recently. I've looked at their site. They talk about the health issues in Cockers but they don't say that their dogs have been tested. I'd just check this out if I were you, good luck x

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8339


----------



## Hollysefton

Another happy anzil owner here. I highly recommend Anthony, but I'm sure there are plenty of other great breeders out there! 
My advice would be to learn as much as you can, and then phone them up, and gauge the interest of the breeder. It's too easy to email and quickly just ask gender,colour,price. I felt that a lot of breeders just didn't reply or where just concerned with a sale. 
I found that telephoning in the evening was best. You want to have a good long convo about dogs! Good breeders will have lots of questions like, Who will look after pup if u work? Do u have dog experience? What do you plan to do with your dog? If a breeder Isn't interested in you and how you will care for one of their pups, then in my opinion they aren't good breeders. 
Hope this helps you find a great breeder for you! I know it took me ages to find Anthony, but it really is worth taking your time to research and even ask to visit and look at their facilities before you even consider buying. (Don't take your purse when u go!!) I visited before mum was even pregnant. This might not be needed for you really, I think I was a bit hardcore! Haha goodluck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el-clark

We got Dougie from Sophie Wright in Lincoln. We found her on the GB Cockapoo breeder list. We drove 3 and a half hours to go to her. She was wonderful, extremely helpful and all her Cocker spaniels are stunning. Dougie is everything she said he would be, can't recommend her enough  Good luck, it can seem like you'll never find a good breeder that has a litter when you want but you will and it's so worth the effort of doing your research


----------



## jayne

wilfiboy said:


> I live not far away and haven't heard of them, maybe they've only branched out into breeding cockapoos recently. I've looked at their site. They talk about the health issues in Cockers but they don't say that their dogs have been tested. I'd just check this out if I were you, good luck x
> 
> http://


----------



## Melissa Root-Smith

el-clark said:


> We got Dougie from Sophie Wright in Lincoln. We found her on the GB Cockapoo breeder list. We drove 3 and a half hours to go to her. She was wonderful, extremely helpful and all her Cocker spaniels are stunning. Dougie is everything she said he would be, can't recommend her enough  Good luck, it can seem like you'll never find a good breeder that has a litter when you want but you will and it's so worth the effort of doing your research


I also bought Freddie from Sophie Wright in January 2021. What a wonderful breeder. So patient and always willing to help. A four hour trip for us, but I would have gone anywhere to use this breeder. It's worth the wait and the drive. My little fella is 14 weeks now and is growing every day - thank you Sophie 💙


----------

